# A question about front speaker placement



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I have a 5.1 setup with bookshelf-sized speakers, and the front speakers currently sit on stands on either side of the television. I'm considering eliminating the stands and mounting the speakers on the wall. The television is not wall mounted, so this will put the speakers several inches behind the TV's position, and a few inches more than that behind the center channel's position — both of which are not ideal situations. However, what I'm wondering is if the receiver's automatic setup using the microphone (it's a Yamaha RX-V667) should be able to adequately compensate for such positioning. I'm not overly concerned about not being able to toe the speakers slightly to the listening position.

Incidental information — I like the idea of getting rid of the stands because, despite the speakers being fairly hefty, a cat has managed to knock one of them off the stand several times onto a hardwood floor.

Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My son has one of that type of Yamaha with the mic. He has 9 speakers and a sub. 2 speakers are in line with the TV and the center one is beneath the TV but in line, then 2 more speakers on the front and quite a bit up higher that the first 2 and 2 feet further back from the TV on the wall.
Then he has 2 speakers on the sides and in line with where he sits and 2 speakers on the back wall.
The sub is in the right hand corner of the room.

He used his mic and it adjust for distance and elevation of all of the speakers including the sub.
It is awesome.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The set up should be just fine. Unless I am missing something, the additional delay for the sound reaching your ears will be imperceptible, almost incalculable.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The microphone should be able to get you all setup. It's very very rare anyone has a truly great room for planet of speakers anyway, which is why some (the better ones) manufactures have added the mic to make sure it's all properly compensated for.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Having the sound bang around in the "well" between the TV and the wall probably isn't a good thing but it would be very easy to test. If it doesn't bother at any seating positions, no worries.

With the calibration software it is important that the speakers (other than subs) not be acoustically blocked so if you can't see the speakers from any of the seating positions, it may pick up reflections instead of direct sound. This has a high potential to mess with phasing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> Having the sound bang around in the "well" between the TV and the wall probably isn't a good thing but it would be very easy to test. If it doesn't bother at any seating positions, no worries.


I read it as the speakers will be further back from the TV, but not blocked. Looks like the bases are covered, though!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah i didn't think he was hiding them behind the tv. Sounds like strait back from where they are. The further from the tv they are to the sides the better as well usually. So if there's room he can separate them more than before.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah i didn't think he was hiding them behind the tv. Sounds like strait back from where they are. The further from the tv they are to the sides the better as well usually. So if there's room he can separate them more than before.


There is a limit to how far away stereo speakers should be placed from each other. While the surround feature can compensate for surround sound, it typically isn't active with stereo sources.

The quick and dirty method says that the speakers should be no further apart that the listening distance.

A more scholarly approach is detailed here:

http://www.cardas.com/room_setup_main.php


----------

